# Zebra? OB Zebra? Hybrid? Or what?



## cichfeeble (Jan 12, 2010)

He's about 5" in size. I purchased as an adult. One of the LFS employees called him an OB Peacock (which I'm almost certain is wrong, of course). The other LFS employee said OB Zebra. But they received the fish on an exchange along with a bunch of other Zebras, some of which looked like standard Red Zebras, and some of which were of the typical OB (orange with gray spots) variety.


__
https://flic.kr/p/4277162827


__
https://flic.kr/p/4277908930


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I don't think this is an OB Peacock, but it doesn't look like a pure OB Zebra either. Face is too pointed.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

I think it might just be the angle of the photo Fogelhund. Looks like it very well could be an OB morph of some kind of Metriaclima.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It could be, but the picture seems to indicate that the upper jaw overhangs the lower. Typical of Labeotropheus x Metriaclima hybrids.


----------



## cichfeeble (Jan 12, 2010)

Should I post more photos?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

rsilverst said:


> Should I post more photos?


It never hurts.


----------



## Zakk (Apr 4, 2010)

i have a pair of OB peacocks. doesnt look anything like these. too roundish. the OB peacocks are more pointed face.


----------



## bcyra (Apr 5, 2010)

i agree with etcbrown


----------

